# Here is a SCREAM sneak peek video



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

More to come in about a week.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

thatsa lotta screams lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always a treat! Can't wait for the rest of it! Fun stuff!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ouch... my eardrums are bleeding...!

Can't wait for the official vid, complete with hard rockin soundtrack... I'm sure this one will be worth the wait!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha they are freakin out before they even get in there..god job


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good scares = Good screams


----------

